# james hardie vs maxi plank



## fishwalker (Nov 21, 2004)

has anybody use the maxi plank cement siding it seems to be cheaper, but is it as good. I would think that cement siding is about the same but I just wanted some more input.


----------



## TexnMedic (May 26, 2010)

From what I have researched on the internet the MaxiPlank company was being sued because their product was having issues with cracking. I havent been able to find anything good about it. I am going with Hardie. My house is three side brick and I will be residing the back with Hardie in a couple of weeks. Its expensive but has a 50 year warranty.


----------



## meltheton (Mar 29, 2005)

Stay away from Maxiplack, Ive installed it by mistake thinking what I bought as a deal was Hardi but it was not. It's more brittle and when cutting its a hell of allot more dust. It also easier for the nails to break thru when nailing.


----------

